# Answer a Question with a ONE WORD Answer AND ask a Question Thread



## Nacian (Sep 22, 2011)

Who is you favourite children's author?


----------



## Bilston Blue (Sep 22, 2011)

Who?

Who is your favourite children's author?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 22, 2011)

You have to give* One Word *answer then *ask another question*.


_Mr Hargreaves_.
 What book would you like to write?


----------



## Bilston Blue (Sep 22, 2011)

The point is, the opening quote should be _who_ is your favourite author? When asking about people, the question begins with _who_, when asking about an object, the question begins with _what_.


----------



## Nacian (Sep 22, 2011)

Bilston Blue said:


> The point is, the opening quote should be _who_ is your favourite author? When asking about people, the question begins with _who_, when asking about an object, the question begins with _what_.


Oops..my mistake..you're right..apologies.
Rectified.


----------



## Nacian (Sep 22, 2011)

So here is the question again.

*Who is your favourite children's author*?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 22, 2011)

J K Rowling

Who is your favorite crime writer ?


----------



## caelum (Sep 22, 2011)

Sir. Arthur Conan Doyle.

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Sep 22, 2011)

Legacy.

Why does no one understand what "ONE WORD answer" means?


----------



## Colden (Sep 22, 2011)

Rebellious.

Who is your favorite single name musical artist?


----------



## beanlord56 (Sep 22, 2011)

Red

Why is ignorance idolized?


----------



## KangTheMad (Sep 22, 2011)

Sloth.

Why am I not Earth's Evil Overlord yet?


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Sep 22, 2011)

Incompetence.

Is the answer to this question, "No"?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes

What is Einsteins theory of relativity ?


----------



## caelum (Sep 23, 2011)

Complicated.

What would you do with a billion dollars?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 23, 2011)

Business.
What is the colour of the Sky at night?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 23, 2011)

Black

Are we staring down the barrel ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 23, 2011)

Possibly.
How many moons are they in total?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 23, 2011)

One

what is the capital of France?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 23, 2011)

F

Who undid the Gordian Knot


----------



## Nacian (Sep 23, 2011)

Alexander.
What was Shakespear often called as?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 24, 2011)

Baldy

What is love?


----------



## Baron (Sep 24, 2011)

Amber Leaf said:


> Baldy
> 
> What is love?



Being prepared to go back for more grief.

How long is a piece of string?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 24, 2011)

Depends.

what is your favourite word?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 24, 2011)

> What is love?
> 
> Being prepared to go back for more grief.



Sorry Baron, wrong answer. The correct answer is 'Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me no more.'



> what is your favourite word?



Alphabet

Why does it always rain on me?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 24, 2011)

Regional.

Why type of people don't you get on with?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 24, 2011)

Homosapians

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## Baron (Sep 24, 2011)

Amber Leaf said:


> Homosapians
> 
> Who let the dogs out?


Sylvester

Why?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 24, 2011)

Because.
Why do you ask?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 24, 2011)

Boredom

Who makes the Nazis?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 24, 2011)

Idiots.
How far can a bird fly?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 24, 2011)

Home

Where did you sleep last night?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 24, 2011)

Home.
What is your favourite building?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 24, 2011)

Warehouse

Who the f**k is Alice?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 24, 2011)

Wonderland?!
Who started the 'Alien' concept?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 24, 2011)

Aliens

Do you think I'm sexy?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 25, 2011)

Sure.
Who invented the computer?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 25, 2011)

*[SIZE=-1] Engelbart[/SIZE]*

Who let the dog out ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 25, 2011)

Cat.
How do you build a house?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 25, 2011)

Slowly 

am i over weight


----------



## egpenny (Sep 25, 2011)

probably

Where's my car?


----------



## Belle (Sep 25, 2011)

Lost

Why do some people clap when they laugh?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 26, 2011)

Habit.
What could the abbreviated* U *mean?


----------



## beanlord56 (Sep 26, 2011)

you

Why is it so hard to not be lazy?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 26, 2011)

Routine.
what is noise?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 26, 2011)

Soundwaves

When will I, will I be famous?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 26, 2011)

Tomorrow.
why is politics so tedioulsy boring to watch?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 26, 2011)

to discourage

How much is that doggie in the window?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 26, 2011)

Fifty.
Is the road ahead clear or gloomy?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 26, 2011)

Pot-holes

Can you dig it?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 26, 2011)

Nope.
what does History mean?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 26, 2011)

Amber Leaf said:


> Pot-holes
> 
> Can you dig it?


Haha....very funny.


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2011)

yesterday

When will all my troubles be far away


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 26, 2011)

Death

Does your Mother know?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 26, 2011)

obviously.
is robin hood a hero or a thief?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 26, 2011)

Legend

Can I kick it?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 26, 2011)

(haha..)

Course!!
what is the meaning of life?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 26, 2011)

Survival

What can you do for me?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 26, 2011)

write.
what does an alien look like?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2011)

Odd

How do you cure insanity


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 26, 2011)

Understand

How soon is now?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2011)

ready

what is life all about


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 26, 2011)

Surviving

Ever fallen in love with someone, someone you shouldn't have?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2011)

yes

which way does the wind blow


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 26, 2011)

All

Do you really wanna hurt me?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2011)

nah

Whats going on ?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 26, 2011)

Songs

Do you wanna go my way?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe

Will you still love me tomorrow ?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 26, 2011)

Depends

Are you going to be my girl?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2011)

Sure

Is it in the air tonight ?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 26, 2011)

Possibly

Have I told you lately that I love you?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

Yep!
What's love got to do with it??


----------



## missmojorising (Sep 27, 2011)

Nuthin'.

War, what is it good for?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

Rien! (nothing)
Why is the earth round?


----------



## missmojorising (Sep 27, 2011)

Round?!?

Why do fools fall in love?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 27, 2011)

Explosion

Where is the love we use to know ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

Sleeping.
what is the most important ever?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 27, 2011)

You

Must the show go on ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

Haha...:adoration:
ABSOLUTELY!!

why do people argue?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 27, 2011)

misunderstanding

Is the sun going to shine today ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

Possibility.
Another word for WEIRD


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 27, 2011)

ODD 

where do i begin ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

Here.
what is the difference between Sound Music and Noise?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 27, 2011)

Nothing  ( it,s a matter of taste )

will Man U win tonight ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

Possibly.
what is your best colour?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 27, 2011)

Blue

Would you like to act on stage


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

Sure.
Which part would you play in the Star War saga?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 27, 2011)

Yoda

Big is better ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

Depends.
What is the German word for CLEVER?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 27, 2011)

*aufgeweckt*



What makes you angry ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

Stupidity.
What makes you tick?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 27, 2011)

Love

Define the word "THE"


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

*2* (in French *deux)
*
define perfection?!


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

*2* in (French* DEUX*)

Another word for perfection


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 27, 2011)

female

Who,s a pretty boy then ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

Difficult!!

Define law


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 27, 2011)

Rules

Nice legs, what time do they open?


----------



## missmojorising (Sep 27, 2011)

Liability.

Do we have to be so serious all the time? ~ha!


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

No.
What is illegal and does not have a sound?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 27, 2011)

Mary Jane

How far can you go?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

far...............
Who said the pope canbe a saint?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 27, 2011)

Vatican

How many roads must a man walk down, before he becomes a man?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 27, 2011)

me

what time does the pub open


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 27, 2011)

11am

How low can you go?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

11.
how many beers can a beer barrel drink?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 27, 2011)

very

What colour are your eyes


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

Guess.
how difficult is difficult?


----------



## thewallflower (Sep 27, 2011)

Impossible.

Who is your hero?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 27, 2011)

her

What is nice


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

simplicity

how long is a roman road?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 27, 2011)

Longish

She was a girl, he was a boy, can I make it more obvious?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

how? 
do all roads lead to the Vatican?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe

Do you move slow ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

opposite
what is your favourite word this week?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 27, 2011)

Mushroom

Is there life on Mars?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 27, 2011)

obstropulous  

Do blogs work


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 27, 2011)

Boring

Would I lie to you baby, would I lie to you?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

unimportant.
why blog when you can write?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 27, 2011)

Correct

laughter is a good for the soul ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

true!
another word for contreversial.


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 27, 2011)

unusual

is death the end


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

opposite
who came first the dinosaur or the bird?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 27, 2011)

Bird

jazz or rock ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

jazz
 pope or royalty?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 27, 2011)

royalty

whats your longest journey ?


----------



## missmojorising (Sep 27, 2011)

Far.

Why is golf so difficult for some people?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 27, 2011)

boring
would rather stand still or move?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 27, 2011)

Move

Read my mind ?


----------



## missmojorising (Sep 27, 2011)

Fuzzy.

Does the Magic 8 Ball really predict the future?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 27, 2011)

Occasionaly

What do you want if you don't want money?


----------



## missmojorising (Sep 27, 2011)

Health.

Can dreams come true?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 27, 2011)

Sometimes

Should I stay or should I go?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 28, 2011)

Stay. Haha
To be or not to be?


----------



## egpenny (Sep 28, 2011)

YES


What's for dinner?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 28, 2011)

chicken (Roasted)

why do people want to fly?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 28, 2011)

Mushrooms

What's the score?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 28, 2011)

Ten.
why does a boat float?


----------



## missmojorising (Sep 28, 2011)

Buoyancy.

What does my dog think about?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 28, 2011)

food.
why are they hares and rabbits?


----------



## missmojorising (Sep 28, 2011)

Zoology.

Does nothing really matter?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 28, 2011)

untrue
what is a hero?


----------



## missmojorising (Sep 28, 2011)

Myth.

Is it dangerous to cultivate free thinking?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 28, 2011)

indulge!!
another word for free thinking?


----------



## missmojorising (Sep 28, 2011)

Imagination.

Why do I listen to talk radio?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 28, 2011)

Goodstuff

Why am i tired after being in the sun all day sat down ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 28, 2011)

heat
why is it so hot now?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 28, 2011)

Sunny

Do you like football ?


----------



## egpenny (Sep 28, 2011)

Sometimes

American, or english football is fun to watch, sometimes


What is your favorite seasone of the year


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 28, 2011)

Spring ( but i do love all the seasons ) 

name a blues player ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 28, 2011)

Eric Clapton
the most expensive item in the world?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 28, 2011)

Me

the cheapest item in the world ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 28, 2011)

water
why is football 11 aside and not 12 or 10 aside?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 28, 2011)

Footy ( you got to love it )


Why is life so complex ?


----------



## missmojorising (Sep 28, 2011)

People.

Is it true?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 28, 2011)

not sure.
is it an object?


----------



## missmojorising (Sep 28, 2011)

Overruled.

Do you like Peachfish?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 28, 2011)

unclear
what is Peachfish?


----------



## missmojorising (Sep 28, 2011)

Something.

What happened?


----------



## old man's dreams (Sep 28, 2011)

situations,

who started them?


----------



## thewallflower (Sep 28, 2011)

Hooligans.

Where do we go from here?


----------



## missmojorising (Sep 28, 2011)

Onward.

Why is my phone so complicated?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 29, 2011)

numbers
who cares if it rains tomorrow?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 29, 2011)

me


why do i have to hang out the washing ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 29, 2011)

don't
another word for world


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 29, 2011)

earth

anyone for a cuppa ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 29, 2011)

Tea
something you'll erase from Tv if you could


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 29, 2011)

soaps

something you could put on tv


----------



## Nacian (Sep 29, 2011)

Logic
trainers or shoes?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 29, 2011)

Trainers

What is depression


----------



## Nacian (Sep 29, 2011)

chemicals
what is makeup?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 29, 2011)

Slap

Would you believe me, when I tell you, you are the Queen of my heart?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 29, 2011)

nope

Whats on tv tonight ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 29, 2011)

eastenders
if you were to take one character out of eastenders who would it be?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 29, 2011)

ALL ( sorry i hate the thing and don't know who is in it !!! lol )

Billy Conolly is on tv later do you like his show ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes ( swearing  too much though)
Father Ted  or Blackadder ?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 29, 2011)

Blackadder

where to go for winter sun ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 29, 2011)

Egypt
why are people always in a hurry?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 29, 2011)

Crazy

Is money everything


----------



## KangTheMad (Sep 29, 2011)

No

What am I?


----------



## missmojorising (Sep 29, 2011)

Human.

What's for lunch?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 29, 2011)

chips 

do you work


----------



## KangTheMad (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes.

What is never the answer?


----------



## missmojorising (Sep 29, 2011)

Never.

Does grass need water in winter?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 29, 2011)

yes
do you look the same as when you were in your twenties?


----------



## KangTheMad (Sep 29, 2011)

18.

do you sing?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 29, 2011)

wishing haha
can you draw?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 29, 2011)

No

do you wear glass,s


----------



## elite (Sep 29, 2011)

No, have you ever licked a lamppost in winter?


----------



## nickhasnobeard (Sep 30, 2011)

Regrettably. If you ride in a plane going mach 3 and run from the back to the front of the cabin how fast are you running?


----------



## missmojorising (Sep 30, 2011)

Tumbling.

Is there anything good to watch on TV anymore?


----------



## nickhasnobeard (Sep 30, 2011)

TV? Are old dogs really incapable of learning new tricks?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 30, 2011)

exactement.
Can anyone be too bright for their own good?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes

What is it like to be rich ?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 30, 2011)

undescribable
why is perfume so irritating?


----------



## Phyllis (Sep 30, 2011)

chemicals

Why should we help one another?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 30, 2011)

life
the most spoken subject in the world?


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 30, 2011)

Food

What else could I be?


----------



## Nacian (Sep 30, 2011)

the opposite ( sex of course)
did you expect another answer?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 30, 2011)

yes ( football )

is there life after sex


----------



## Nacian (Sep 30, 2011)

absolutely
what do you find boring


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 30, 2011)

Paint

Where's the party


----------



## missmojorising (Sep 30, 2011)

Penthouse.

What's your favorite cocktail?


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 1, 2011)

Slowcomfortablescrew


Did you see the spectacular sunrise


----------



## Phyllis (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes.

Why don't we all just get along?


----------



## Die Oldhaetunde (Oct 1, 2011)

VariousPoliticalSituationsAbroadAndAtHomeSilly.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 2, 2011)

tea or coffee?


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 2, 2011)

Tea

cornflakes or bran


----------



## Nacian (Oct 2, 2011)

none
should plastic surgery be filmed?


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 2, 2011)

yes ( but it's yuky )


do you dink enough water


----------



## DuKane (Oct 2, 2011)

yes

Where would you rather be right now?


----------



## Phyllis (Oct 2, 2011)

Pennsylvania

What's a great name for a horse?


----------



## missmojorising (Oct 2, 2011)

Nicker.

Is it late or early where you are?

("Racing Name" Nickerous McDoonelfast" )


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 2, 2011)

NOON

is there anyone alive out there


----------



## Nacian (Oct 2, 2011)

sure
how fast can a voice travel?


----------



## nickhasnobeard (Oct 2, 2011)

auctioneer. 

Why does God need money?


----------



## Nacian (Oct 2, 2011)

sorry??
another word for quiet


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 2, 2011)

shush

Whats your story


----------



## Nacian (Oct 2, 2011)

Glory?
why is it so hot so  late?


----------

